

Easily installed 2 factor security framework for your web app, VPN, or server. - yodongo
http://www.peebs.org/2011/07/some-thoughts-on-two-factor-security/

======
there
_Put a login form on your website! They email the login URL to you but I
shouldn’t have to remember it._

i think they do that because every customer's login URL is different, and the
pages are generic-looking on purpose for some kind of enterprise branding
option.

